# Changes In Immigration Qouta



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*Weak economy may mean a rethink of how many newcomers Canada accepts*
OTTAWA – Rising unemployment could force the federal government to nudge shut the door on thousands of foreigners looking to make Canada their new home, Immigration Minister Jason Kenney says.

While Ottawa is sticking by its pledge to accept 240,000 to 265,000 permanent residents this year, the worsening economic outlook may prompt the government to rethink that target in the coming months, Kenney said yesterday.


_see full article here:_

TheStar.com | Canada | Rising jobless rate may curb immigration


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Due to copyright considerations, I had to edit the original post. Quoting a couple of sentences from an article and then giving the link is fine (under "fair use" provisions of the law). But please don't post entire articles.

It is a very interesting article - well worth a look. Then come back and give us your reactions!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*Thanks*



Bevdeforges said:


> Due to copyright considerations, I had to edit the original post. Quoting a couple of sentences from an article and then giving the link is fine (under "fair use" provisions of the law). But please don't post entire articles.
> 
> It is a very interesting article - well worth a look. Then come back and give us your reactions!
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev for the Modifications, I appreciate your input on copyrights and other modalities, I will keep in mind next time.

Cheers
Black Tie


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

Black Tie said:


> *Weak economy may mean a rethink of how many newcomers Canada accepts*
> OTTAWA – Rising unemployment could force the federal government to nudge shut the door on thousands of foreigners looking to make Canada their new home, Immigration Minister Jason Kenney says.
> 
> While Ottawa is sticking by its pledge to accept 240,000 to 265,000 permanent residents this year, the worsening economic outlook may prompt the government to rethink that target in the coming months, Kenney said yesterday.
> ...


…just read it and here is my reaction, not from reading the article but the 53 comments to it - it's chilling to realize that so many people who are Canadians have real hatred towards people who are immigrants, like me. Never been hated in my life and it’s a frightening feeling… 

Worst thing is some of those commentators were immigrants themselves at some point of their lives


here are a few samples:


immigrants stealing jobs from Canadians

*Shut the Doors*

Yes, immigration must be stopped

*Stop bringing people.*

Canada is a good country but at times run by fools

Yes, stop the immigration scam and also advertise the real Canadian economic facts at immigration counters abroad. Real unemployment in Canada is in the teens, but even at 8% Ontario's unemployment rate is actually worse than China (4% unemployment), India (7.2% unemployment), Russia (6.2% unemployment) etc. People won't decide to immigrate to Canada if they know how bad the situation is here; well, at least the smart ones won't

*shut the doors ASAP*

Closing the door makes sense so we don't end up with more competing. What is it now, 1000 people for every 1 new job?

Gee, I was wearing acid-washed jeans and hair mousse when it became apparent that Ottawa was taking in too many immigrants.

*Shut The Immigration Doors Now!*


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Black Tie said:


> Thanks Bev for the Modifications, I appreciate your input on copyrights and other modalities, I will keep in mind next time.
> 
> Cheers
> Black Tie




What if you have the greencard already but you are still not living in Canada. Can they prevent you from entering in Canada if they decide not to accept anymore immigrants?


----------

